# Audi R5.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Sportscar between TT and R8.

* Front or maybe mid engine.
* 2.5TFSI 5 cylinder engine.
* Quattro.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I like that


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice.... was hoping would be a different engine though. Tuned 3.0V6 Supercharged maybe?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

8) any ideas on a price :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> 8) any ideas on a price :?:


NO !! but yellow paint is extra 8) 8) 8)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> 8) any ideas on a price :?:


Most likely halfway between TT RS and R8 V8. :wink:


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Love it :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > 8) any ideas on a price :?:
> ...


Now then stranger 
Yellow is extra as it is special 8)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm just wonder could this R5 be the replacement of the TT RS and that the next TTS will be the top of the TT range. ???
Further, with a front engine it will not clash with the Porsche Cayman.
This R5 could end up with 380+ hp front engine and quattro, and the price can be justified because it's a stand alone model that way.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[/quote]
Now then stranger 
Yellow is extra as it is special 8)[/quote]

Always here spying on you my friend ,,,,,,,, Yellow is only special in a pastry case aka. a custard pie :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Now then stranger 
Yellow is extra as it is special 8)[/quote]

Always here spying on you my friend ,,,,,,,, Yellow is only special in a pastry case aka. a custard pie :lol: :lol:[/quote]
Yellow cars are special because special people drive them in fact there is a yellow TTS on ebay 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Is this distinct from the R4?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Dash said:


> Is this distinct from the R4?


That's what i thought. Surely this is the R4 as pound to a penny of sh1t Audi won't produce an R4 & R5.

TBH i can't see either happening but here's hoping


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A very nice looking coupe.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have you always planned on getting one? Then your user name will be right.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

love the idea! come on audi, do it!!! ...


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

im loving that... i would 8)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/entry.php? ... en-Lighted


----------

